# Sunroof Opens An Inch At A Time



## ben_n_smith (Mar 6, 2005)

Sunroof on my 2000 Maxima will only open an inch at a time. One-touch seems to have disappeared. The 'open' switch must be flicked over and over until roof is open, same to close. Once closed, another flick of the switch will tip the sunroof up into vent position. Similarly, the 'vent' switch works fine when opening and closing, but once closed, another push on the closed position will begin opening the sunroof an inch at a time.

Anybody else have this problem? Is it the switch, the motor, leprechauns, what?

Thanks!


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Have you try Maxima.org?Click here.


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

Factory sunroof or Dealer installed sunroof ????

Rarely does the factory sunroof do the symptoms you 
describe.

Dealer installed sunroof may require you to clear memory and reset by using 'C' button and then set '1' and '2' settings for open and close.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

You can try holding the tilt swtich in the tilt down position for 10 secs or disconnecting the battery... I have a 2002 and the tilt switch thing works... but others I know of with 00-01s just disconnect the battery....


----------



## ben_n_smith (Mar 6, 2005)

*Thanks, it worked!!!*

Awesome -- disconnecting the battery worked! Thanks so much for taking the time to reply -- you've saved me a huge headache!

Thanks to the board admin too -- I've fixed my power seat and now my sunroof 'cuz of this place. Rock on.

Have a good day!




Puppetmaster said:


> You can try holding the tilt swtich in the tilt down position for 10 secs or disconnecting the battery... I have a 2002 and the tilt switch thing works... but others I know of with 00-01s just disconnect the battery....


----------



## bjwarne (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow ... this same thing is just happening to me .. last night. @#$(* frustrating!!! and thinking that it's going to be $$$$ bucks to fix. I will try this battery "reset"

So how come cars don't come with [alt][ctrl][del] ? 

Anyway, thanks guys .. I will try this REBOOT tonight!


----------

